# Medical card what are you entitled to



## dodo (7 Nov 2012)

We have been given the medical card for first time received text from HSE staing ref number,(just wondering will I actually get a card or do I just quote this number) 
anyway, can someone please give me a quick gulde line what we are entitled to with the medical card,I even heard you can get dental work done, thanks


----------



## Billo (7 Nov 2012)

Have you looked at :

[broken link removed]


----------



## Guns N Roses (7 Nov 2012)

dodo said:


> just wondering will I actually get a car


 
This must be a new perk of the medical card!


----------



## Grizzly (7 Nov 2012)

It looks as if a shopping spree is on the card..s.


----------



## dodo (7 Nov 2012)

Not at all, just the fact that I have ever had a medical card and wish I was not in a position that I need one but I am where I am, so I don't think it is wrong of me to know what I and my young family are entitled to with the medical card,this is all I asked for on  this great site AAM, 


Grizzly said:


> It looks as if a shopping spree is on the card..s.


----------



## gipimann (7 Nov 2012)

This site from CitizensInformation outlines the entitlements for medical card holders

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/health/entitlement_to_health_services/medical_card.html


----------

